# Marine newbie



## Cichlidfin78 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi all I'm thinking of starting up a marine tank I have a 220L tank what equipment will I need at a low cost?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

58g tank
Refractometer
60lbs Live Rock or Macro Rock
2 powerheads rated at 250-300gph each
Heater
Normal output flourescent light for Fish Only Tank
T-5 High Output Light for Corals
Skimmer rated for a 100g tank
60lbs Crushed Coral X-Fine or Live Sand
API Water Test Kit
Instant Ocean Salt Mix


----------

